# Homebrew Trailcam



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 5, 2006)

Just (almost) finished my first homebrew!


----------



## pnome (Mar 5, 2006)

That's what I call do it yourself.  very nice.  What is it you are using for a case?  Is it waterproof?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 5, 2006)

looks great, now post up your directions on how to make it and then post us some pics


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 5, 2006)

pnome said:
			
		

> That's what I call do it yourself.  very nice.  What is it you are using for a case?  Is it waterproof?



Yep, it's submersible to 50 feet! 

It's a Pelican 1060.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 5, 2006)

*Look here...*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> looks great, now post up your directions on how to make it and then post us some pics



I learned on the "web"  

Mostly at Hag's House...


http://www.hagshouse.com/


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks good !

Now,  lets see how it works..


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 5, 2006)

JT, you can find instructions on how to go tgrue homebrew on Jesse's Hunting.

there are instructions on modifying a flood light sensor to work with diff cameras.

I built one about 5 years ago using those instructions but broke down and bought a cuddeback at Outdoor Traditions after Christmas sale this year.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice job there One Shot.

How did you do your camo?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 5, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Nice job there One Shot.
> 
> How did you do your camo?



Liquid nails for 3D effect, brown and hunter green paint.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool idea.  Wish I had thought of that back when I built mine.


----------



## 7401R (Mar 6, 2006)

Let us know how it works.

   7


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2006)

I saw Snakeman this weekend and he said you were working on one.   Could someone take a 35mm camera and replace it with a digital??? Using the same box, sensor etc.


----------



## Todd E (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice!! I saw your post at Hag's. Good job!!


If you had built a 35mm with one of the boards available at those other sites(say pix universal board), you could modify and change to a digital. I don't see taking a commercial 35mm unit and changing it to digital.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 7, 2006)

*"Someone" maybe...*



			
				Flash said:
			
		

> Could someone take a 35mm camera and replace it with a digital??? Using the same box, sensor etc.



"Someone" probably could... 

If they're a lot smarter than me!!!  

The box and sensor would work, but you would have to get the right control chip for the digital camera you're using. 

Another angle would be to figure out the "control sequence" for the 35MM camera then try to find a digital camera to use that has that same trigger and re-wire the camera so it's compatible with the control board.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2006)

one_shot_no_mor said:
			
		

> If they're a lot smarter than me!!!



 Well that rules me out. I guess I'll break down and buy one.........one day


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 7, 2006)

*NOW it's done...*

Got my battery pack in and NOW it's ready for the woods.    

I think I'll try to put it out tomorrow.  

Here's a picture of the finished inside and a picture in my back yard.

"Tale of the tape"...
Clear, moonlit night.
No flash enhancer.
No photoshop. 
The water bucket is at 29 feet.
The tree and doghouse is at 44 feet.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Apr 14, 2006)

*Here are some pictures...*

couple of pictures...

The blurry patches are from glue on the glass 

I'll have to either scratch it off or replace the glass...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 15, 2006)

Lookin' Good !!


----------



## Killdee (Apr 16, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> I saw Snakeman this weekend and he said you were working on one.   Could someone take a 35mm camera and replace it with a digital??? Using the same box, sensor etc.


Your not likely to find a digital to work where a 35 went,
35mm shutter lens are in the center of the camera while the digitals we use are set right.As 1 shot said the boards are different so your better of to start fresh.
BTW 1 shot nice job,best start gathering up supplies for the next one.I'm about to finish a P-32 1060 sss, #6 digital 
#13 including film cams.Our own Gun doc from Woodys was the guy who came up with the 3-d for our cams.
KD


----------



## Gun Docc (Apr 16, 2006)

Yep , it was me that was the first to ever do the 3-d Camo several years back on the homebrew trail camera's

made many over the last few years and they all are still working just fine


the homebrew trail cam project originaly got started on TN Deer hunting website and then Jesse's Hunting & Outdoors 

I am still one of the Moderators for the homebrew camera forum on Jesse's and have been since it started years ago

Hag's House was a spin off from Jesse's and a lot of members use both places for info


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice camera, If you don't mind. how much you got in it.I'm thinking of building one myself. I do have a new 3.0 cudde but I would like to put one on public property. A lot cheaper one. thanks in advance


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Apr 17, 2006)

*Roughly...*

$175


----------

